# Notes?



## Cainam (Apr 7, 2008)

How do you view the notes that have been sent to you? I've hunted all over the Control Panel, with no success.


----------



## Javarod (Apr 7, 2008)

Are we talking here or on the main site? If its the former, that's easy, look up top on the line below your name, third choice is notes (Private Messages). Ifn its the latter, go to your user control panel, and look in the frame on the left, last choice is Private Messages.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 7, 2008)

How about...

http://forums.furaffinity.net/private.php
http://www.furaffinity.net/msg/pms/


----------

